# Our first Goatie Babies!



## PamsPride (Dec 21, 2010)

This morning we had our first goatie babies born on our homestead!! Lily surprised us and had two bucklings this morning 10 days early. This is her first time kidding.
Here are some pictures on my blog: My First Goatie Babies!


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

How sweet!:beercheer:.I had a goat when I was young.She would follow me everywhere,even chased the car when I left in it.I love their cute little mouth.I'd love to have goats again.If I had all that 'kid'power you have I'd have one.


----------



## Moose33 (Jan 1, 2011)

Oh my, how cute! In the first picture I thought at first it was a puppy with really long ears. They are adorable. Congratulations!!
Take care,
Moose


----------



## ra5451 (Mar 11, 2011)

We've raised plenty of these cuties. Were they not able to latch on? I noticed that you are bottle feeding?


----------



## PamsPride (Dec 21, 2010)

ra5451 said:


> We've raised plenty of these cuties. Were they not able to latch on? I noticed that you are bottle feeding?


No, they are 10 days premature and mom did not want anything to do with them once we found them. I don't think momma goat is feeling 100% and that is why she had them early. But we were undecided on whether we were going to bottle feed so this kind of decided it for us. Since they are bucklings we will not be keeping them more than like 4 weeks. If they were does I would have kept them on their momma because we plan on keeping all of our does. Since this is our first babies we are kind of enjoying having them in the house and bottle feeding! Ok, we are enjoying it a lot! Once we get them on grain they will be going back out to the goat house and at least staying in one of the stalls even if we are still bottle feeding.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Nice looking babies ... 

Congrats!


----------

